# PLEASE HELP! 2011 Chevy Cruze loud “vacuum sound” under hood when idling.



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

You may want to give this a good read. 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues

That sounds like it’s your issue and the valve cover is also blown.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Electric cooling fan to pull air through the radiator! If that's what's making the sound, it may be normal or it may be a relatively inexpensive repair. The clue is it only happens when the car is idling. The engine shaking is due to the sudden draw on the alternator that takes a lot of power & causes the idle system to add some gas. Just a guess! I am not an expert!

There may be two different issues. The periodic 'whoosh' could just be the cooling fan running. The engine may normally be vibrating a little since it's burdened with an alternator that's drawing power yet it's running only at idle speed. Shouldn't be shaking 'a lot'. Is the engine current on spark plug changes and oil changes?

Does the 'whoosh' sound and the engine vibration only occur at the same time?

Yes, if you have the 1.8 non-turbo engine, that article about the 1.4 PCV issue doesn't apply.

Oh, and I see the 1.8 needs a timing belt around 100,000 miles. Are you sure yours has been done? Not related to the sounds, I think, but, something for you to check.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

I agree with the above post. More than likely its just the cooling fan kicking on. The times you've stated when the sound happens is the same time/situation when the fan would kick on. Listen to some YouTube videos regarding cooling fan turning on to see if it's the same or similar. If still unsure post a video on here [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

In these videos, South Main Auto Repair in Avoca, NY, found that the cooling fan 'low' speed was broken & caused the fan to run only on high speed.

*Chevrolet Cruze: Cooling Fan Is REALLY LOUD!*





*Chevrolet Cruze: Cooling Fan Follow Up Video*


----------



## GeneralJames (Jan 29, 2019)

17Hatch6MT said:


> In these videos, South Main Auto Repair in Avoca, NY, found that the cooling fan 'low' speed was broken & caused the fan to run only on high speed.
> 
> *Chevrolet Cruze: Cooling Fan Is REALLY LOUD!*
> 
> ...


Yes! I was thinking of posting this as I was reading. Good on ya!


----------

